# Key West options



## ekhar (Jun 6, 2001)

Looking to bareboat charter over x-mas 2003/new year for 3 couples. 
Any suggestions as far as bareboat companies/itineraries/destinations.

Thanks
Gene


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Check out St.PeteYachtcharters.com for bareboat options.


----------

